# Mutts crappy camera and micro grow



## Mutt (Mar 10, 2006)

Well, I finally found the chord to my camera. This is a long story. I never could find the damn thing. looked for two months. well, I decided to look for my laptop modem card, so I could use my even worse camera and use dial-up to send the pics. After tearing everything apart, guess what I found the chord to my better cam. fuckin pain in my ass. Well, This is my micro grow until my "real" cab is done. (I can't stand not growing. Even if it is sub-standard).
Well the two bigger ones (bagseed) are a little droopy. they haven't been watered till right before the pic. in over a week. (first fert too) They just told me today they were gettin thirsty. So they should perk up in the morning.
The little one is one of my NL. The other didn't sprout all the way, It cracked but didn't grow. . First time that happened to me. but oh well. really just wanted to see if they would crack open.
My cab needs a little work done to it still (only in week 2 since they broke ground). My wife told me I better be able to get the end table back the way it was. (So 1 peice of luan and walla).
It has four compact florous. and I robbed the Mylar out of it to put in my other cab. This has a space blanket (cheap I know), but I just slapped it up. I gotta mess with it and get it flush to the wall tonite.
Well, here is my little micro grow. until my big cab is done. Hey no comments on me using my kids 1 gallon sand buckets. They were free. (they have more).
I just started tying the big ones yesterday.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 10, 2006)

*glad you found your camera. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





your babies are looking good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looks like your dog was chewing on that third bucket.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in a few weeks they will be nice and bushy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## chong420 (Mar 10, 2006)

nice grow mutt..damn, i shouldn't have killed those cracked seedlings!! they do grow..oh well..and that's two weeks?  man, i hope dirt looks like that in 2 weeks..how many fluoro watts are you using?  i don't know if i'm using enough..but then again, i do only have one plant..and oh yeah, nice job on robbing your kids out of their childhood..stealing their sand buckets and all..what a great father you are..lol..(i'm just messin' with ya..you got 'em all color differentiated and everything!!!  all i got is some tupperware )


----------



## Mutt (Mar 10, 2006)

yep, I found that one behind my wood pile. guess the dog like tossing it around.

edit:
Got two 42 watts coll white at the top and 2 30watt soft white on the side. 42 watts are about 2500 lumen and the 30 are about 1600. (I threw tha package away can't remember. but is a little over 2 sq.ft.
I love those buckets. Easy has hell to transplant out of.

Oh and chong, I meant the tap root cracked the seed open, they weren't cracked already.


----------



## chong420 (Mar 10, 2006)

sweeet..now i don't feel bad about throwing out those pestering seedlings...more room for "dirt" anyways..


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 13, 2006)

Now Mutt, what IS that? And here you had me thinking you were the "grow god" Just kidding...as I chop a top too early and cook it in the oven! Still gotta smoke! Still working on the whole set up thing for you but I'm kinda embarrassed cuz I just sorta threw it together. The soil is Miracale Grow, the lights are 1 400 watt high pressure sodium (yellow) 1 floresent along the back and then another big light that they say will give me "full spectrum"Other than that, I just talk to them and breath on them a lot. I really appreciate the advice please keep it coming. I have pics under "new posts" maybe you could take a look for me.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 13, 2006)

hahahaha, never claimed to be a "grow god". I got another cab under contruction. If you want a grow god, check out B. Grunt's grow journal. He is the man. Stoney Bud too with his freakin indoor jungle.  and skunks felony grow. and Ganja, Hick, MarP. all got the know how to grow some nice plants. (I can't mention them all too many). All worth checking out. Moderator means, I attempt to keep the site flowing right (only a week in and still learning)
B. Grunt and I have a lot in common. We got the bigger thing working but still love to toss a couple in a box and see what turns out.hehehehe.
I'll be posting a pic of the NL later today.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 13, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Stoney Bud too with his freakin indoor jungle.


Hahhahha, the miget pygmy and I thank you. He and I are very proud of our forest!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 13, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> hahahaha, never claimed to be a "grow god". I got another cab under contruction. If you want a grow god, check out B. Grunt's grow journal. He is the man. Stoney Bud too with his freakin indoor jungle.  and skunks felony grow. and Ganja, Hick, MarP. all got the know how to grow some nice plants. (I can't mention them all too many). All worth checking out. Moderator means, I attempt to keep the site flowing right (only a week in and still learning)
> B. Grunt and I have a lot in common. We got the bigger thing working but still love to toss a couple in a box and see what turns out.hehehehe.
> I'll be posting a pic of the NL later today.


   Ah yes..I've met those two..aren't they fun. So I guess we need to replace your title to... Rock Star instead. Tsk! Tsk!


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 13, 2006)

great grow mutt,hope they come out good


----------



## chong420 (Mar 13, 2006)

man, mutt those things look righteous!..just keep spreading the cannabis gospel brotha and hopefully mine can turn out like that..which may have been, but unfotunately it died..damn..what a downer..stupid dirt..but great plants though!  RIGHTEOUS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

*damn Mutt those babies put on some weight since last pics. looking like a green thumb to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 13, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *damn Mutt those babies put on some weight since last pics. looking like a green thumb to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is what I was thinkin...Mutt how long have you been growin?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks every one.
Greendaygirl. I grew outdoors for years until I got married and it got a little too dangerous for me come harvest. So I moved indoors. Just several grows inside. I still miss the great outdoors. Nothing compared to a sativa grown outside with plenty of good ole mother nature.

Edit:
can't wait until the end of the week. I should be able to get a cutting at least off the bagseed. then sex it. That cab will only hold two plants. I got three in there. So at least one is going to bite the dust. 1sq.ft. per plant. gonna transplant and put a screen in there to do a Micro-SCroG. Gonna try regenerating too. but if the NL is a female its gonna get raped for clones. hahahahaha.


----------



## chong420 (Mar 14, 2006)

i dunno mutt..they still look pretty healthy to me...green and fat!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 14, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Thanks every one.
> Greendaygirl. I grew outdoors for years until I got married and it got a little too dangerous for me come harvest. So I moved indoors. Just several grows inside. I still miss the great outdoors. Nothing compared to a sativa grown outside with plenty of good ole mother nature.
> 
> Edit:
> can't wait until the end of the week. I should be able to get a cutting at least off the bagseed. then sex it. That cab will only hold two plants. I got three in there. So at least one is going to bite the dust. 1sq.ft. per plant. gonna transplant and put a screen in there to do a Micro-SCroG. Gonna try regenerating too. but if the NL is a female its gonna get raped for clones. hahahahaha.


    Hey Mutt, at the risk of sounding like a complete rookie, whats the difference between sativa and indica. I have to be honest... if the weed was good, I never thought it was important...now that I'm investing my time, why not be informed. Hey I'm a little nervous growing anywhere.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 14, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Mutt, at the risk of sounding like a complete rookie, whats the difference between sativa and indica. I have to be honest... if the weed was good, I never thought it was important...now that I'm investing my time, why not be informed. Hey I'm a little nervous growing anywhere.


Hey GDG, Mutt's going to blow you away with information. Before he does, let me show you a trick.

Do a google on Sativa+Marijuana

Do a google on Indica+Marijuana

Make sure you type it just like above.

Check out the top ten results you get. Pretty cool huh?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 14, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey GDG, Mutt's going to blow you away with information. Before he does, let me show you a trick.
> 
> Do a google on Define:Sativa
> 
> ...


   Too cool! Thank You, I'm off to google


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 14, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Too cool! Thank You, I'm off to google


Yikes, you got me before I edited my advice. I hate it when Google doesn't cooperate.

Look again at my post. I altered the words you need to google.


Here's something to read also.

http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mjgrow9d.htm


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 14, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey GDG, Mutt's going to blow you away with information. Before he does, let me show you a trick.
> 
> Do a google on Sativa+Marijuana
> 
> ...


  ok, now I'm off to google (again) I was kinda wondering where to go from there...is my computer prowess impressive? No.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2006)

Naw stoney, I'll leave it up to Ganja and Hick to show a sativa. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2012


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2006)

looking good Mutt.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 19, 2006)

Week 3 (I think) I can't keep track during veg. I just let go until I think they are ready. I took one clone from each of the bigger ones. to get them rooted by the time ny new HPS comes in. I will flower them next week. Then I will know. My money is going on the bigger one being a male. . Males always grow the fastest for me. The other one with the big wide leaves is the NL. I haven't taken a cutting for that one yet.

I have changed my mind once again. I am going to flower the bagseed. no moms. I need to replenish my bud ASAP. . I will get my NL and Blue mystic going once I figure out which ones which. Figure two months of veg. while the bagseed flowers will be fine.

Well, here they are. I think you can tell which one I baby the most. (NL hahaha)
P.S. my durban poisonXskunk #1 freebies were stillborn. they cracked but the tap root never grew.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is the stem size of the second pick.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 19, 2006)

damn Mutt what ya feeding them babies? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are looking great. the NL is the one with the real wide leaves right? sorry to here are about the durbon poison x skunk deaths. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that sucks the big one. like everyone said about those particular freebies. they ****.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 19, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> damn Mutt what ya feeding them babies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks B. Grunt. You would let me know if they look like crap? It wouldn't hurt my feelings. hahahaha . 
1. Superthrive mixed with Dyna-Gro liquid hydro fert and distilled water. (my next grow will be fox farms). I just have a gallon of Dyna to use up. Soil is regular potting soil (no pre-fert.) 1/3 perlite vermiculite mix and 1 Teaspoon of lime (small pots). 1TBS for the big buckets for flower.
2. Yep wide leaves is the NL. The other two are a sativa/Indica Hybrid (bagseed). Boy they are gettin a veggy smell.


----------



## Insane (Mar 19, 2006)

Very nice lookin babies Mutt!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2006)

Boy that Superthrive works ok. I likes it.  

Does anyone else get pissed off at the very bottom node leaves. They always touch the soil and brown. 
P.S. no topping, just LST.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 21, 2006)

Damnit. I was lookin at it. its got an "n" deficiency. (the NL). Well. time to brew some blood meal really lightly.  I hate using the stuff scares the hell outa me. (see the bottom leaf).

Edit: Aww screw it it needs a new home anyway. Be back in the morning with a pick.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

*damn dude i thought my plants grew fast. you wernt lying when you said that superthrive worked. those babies are in overdrive.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 21, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Boy that Superthrive works ok. I likes it.
> 
> Does anyone else get pissed off at the very bottom node leaves. They always touch the soil and brown.
> P.S. no topping, just LST.


How old are the plants in the pics Mutt? Damn, they're looking very nice man.

I never pay much attention to the lower leaf. Unless you use side lighting, the poor things never get any light worth a damn. They've done their job and got the plant going.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 21, 2006)

Week 3 on the bagseed. Week 2 oin the NL. I think


----------



## Mutt (Mar 23, 2006)

Well the two bagseed showed maturity. The bigger one has two points with alternating nodes. and the smaller has one. Man, I am chompin at the bit to get the HPS here. I need it so I can get room for another NL and Blue Mystic to get a mom for each. Then I can get things rolling.

Well here is the bagseed. tied and un-topped and untrimmed. (I don't top ussually). They are def. rootbound. waiting for there one transplant to the 5 gallon buckets. Which is on hold until the HPS gets here. They need water everyday now.

Edit: damn, they stink too.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 24, 2006)

*damn Mutt is was just the other day that those were little seedlings. whatever ever your doing keep it up. those are gonna be some monsters.  *


----------



## chong420 (Mar 24, 2006)

damn mutt, those plants look amazing!  alright, now i don't have to question if i wasted my money on that superthrive!  righteous bro!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 24, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *damn Mutt is was just the other day that those were little seedlings. whatever ever your doing keep it up. those are gonna be some monsters.  *


 
They won't be if UPS doesn't get off there lazy asses and drop off my HPS.  
I gotta wait until monday now. MF'ers. I'm about ready to just run it on the MH I got, but I really want to wait. It just means, I gotta make a reflector, enclose the remote ballast, buy more wires, go around my elbow, down my right leg up left leg to get to my ass.  
Sorry for the rant. been waitin 2 weeks for the thing. Paypal took freakin forever now its UPS. Paypal took 2 days after my bank cleared it to process it. ***. 

Those need to be out and my Blue Mystic and more NL started.

I got my 2 buckets ready. Got my flower area ready. Got my fire extuingisher and smoke alarm on there. good tray for water run-off and everything. I just need that freakin HPS.


----------



## Insane (Mar 25, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your "shipping" troubles Mutt, I hate that crap. Anyway, your plants are looking _great_, so stop F---ing complaining! lol 

Don't worry man, you'll have that HPS on top of your babies in no time, and then you can sit back, relax, and enjoy the grow. And then later you can sit back, relax, and enjoy the smoke of the grow!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok Insane I have offically quit complaining today. It got dropped off finally.  

Well, transplanted the plants into the new homes and slapped under the new light. Wierd thing was I got a refub. job from inside sun. I ordered the 250. but the ballast housing says 400W. 250 bulb is runnin. Any thoughts on that one would be appreciated. I don't want to go poking around with my meter to see. (still under warranty).

Well. my plants look tiny in there new mansion of a home. hahahaha. Camera hates the lighting spectrum, but oh well. Burnt the **** outa my arm though. gettin stuff positioned. (my ******* in excitment didn't want to turn off the bulb). 

Well, here are my pics. (day one of flower). Two bagseed plants both have several alternating nodes on them. I am almost outa bud and need to get at least some. (I hate buying weed). I am startin my good seeds up tonite then it will be cloning good strains.


----------



## Slowhand (Mar 27, 2006)

I know you run a 430 watt in a 400 watt HPS system but the 250 in a 400 does'nt sound right.I'd call up insidesun and find out whats up.I've never run anything under a 400 so i'm not sure what you have going on there.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 27, 2006)

The tag say econo 250, but the ballast housing tag say 400W. I'm thinking they had a used 400w housing and slapped a 250W rebuild kit in it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 27, 2006)

whats up Mutt. your babies love their new home. i cant wait to see them 2 weeks from now. wont even be able to see those 5 gallon buckets anymore. keep it up and you will be smoking before long.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 28, 2006)

mutt, what are you using for ventalation in your grow closet?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 28, 2006)

I got a micro veg cab in my closet. and my flower is in my garage. The garage has a passive intake. with a regular fan blowing on the plants. Then a fake panel of sheet rock with a homeade carbon scrubber outake. Inline fan pushing it through.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, here is a pic of one of the bagseed that was put into flower 6 days ago this morning.

The other has stretched a little but not like this one I had to take a pic. Had a few bugs get in there but they been eradicated. Lower leaves show the PH imbalance from when it was rootbound. Just started ferts yesterday after transplanting on monday. I think it will show marked improvement by next week.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 1, 2006)

*Hot damn Mutt those babies have grown fast. Did you clone them? If so sex?*


----------



## Mutt (Apr 1, 2006)

Not those. I just shoved into flower after reaching maturity. just ole bagseed don't really care to clone those. I got enough of those seeds. was running low on herb.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 2, 2006)

front little one may be a male. the rear one hasn't shown any sign yet. keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Insane (Apr 2, 2006)

Lookin great Mutt, I'm keepin my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 2, 2006)

Lookin damn good if i say so myself, nice and bushy, just like i like em


----------



## Mutt (Apr 3, 2006)

It's been confirmed. the front little one is indeed a male. 

It will be "disposed" of this evening. no fancy show, no trial. just takin out in the woods and shot. hahahahaha. Well the rear one may have a hair or two. but need to pull it out before lights out and check with my loupe. 
On the plus side. one of my NL just alternated. so its ready to clone and sex. will do that tonite too. If the big one is a male it sets me back a month.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 3, 2006)

*Bummer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Take him out and shoot him for sure. Hope the rest turn out female for ya. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Mutt (Apr 3, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> My money is going on the bigger one being a male. . Males always grow the fastest for me.


 

hahahahaha, well so much for my theory. huh.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 3, 2006)

*May i be the first to say cheers to your new girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Mutt (Apr 3, 2006)

Thank B. Grunt. On the plus side I have room for another plant. So I went ahead and cloned the mature NL. I'll be able to put those in to sex em in 14 days.


----------



## Insane (Apr 3, 2006)

Lookin great Mutt, glad to hear about your ladies! 

Doesn't always happen, but don't you just absolutely love it when your biggest plant turns out to be female?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 3, 2006)

Insane said:
			
		

> Doesn't always happen, but don't you just absolutely love it when your biggest plant turns out to be female?


 
Just shocked me. the biggy is almost always the male on me. Its the runts that end up being female. guess the pot gods new I was out of herb and needed it to be a female.


----------



## sicnarf (Apr 3, 2006)

OH mutt. I hope that female dont turn hermi...bagseed might do that..lol it did to me man, but that was my first time. I got my fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 3, 2006)

If Its a hermie. Its getting yanked. Don't want any pollen in that flower area that remotely resembles a hermie.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 3, 2006)

congrats on the lady....i got my fingers crossed she won't herm


----------



## Mutt (Apr 5, 2006)

Just a quick update.

Still gettin hairs. Been huntin down balls though. Still keepin my fingers crossed.
Will put up some pics monday as that will be the start of week 3.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Mutt...that just sounds so wrong to hear you say you're hunting for balls! Just wrong. I find that if I just stand still, the balls find me. Good luck though!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 5, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Mutt...that just sounds so wrong to hear you say you're hunting for balls!


Hey, I thought there was an anus hunt going on. Was that canceled? Now it's balls?

Mutt, Mutt, Mutt.

I'm starting to get worried about you man.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey now. ENOUGH. I don't want balls in my grow area, except mine. Its a ladies only area. I'll start spreadin bad mojo around if it don't stop. I make that pygmy start blowing around Hermie dust.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 5, 2006)

NOT THE PYGMY !!!!!


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is my girl. . counted 16 shoots including the top. It would been 17 but cut one a while back. Clone didn't make it. Didn't take good enough care of it. Bottom pic is one of 3 shoots that are almost as big as the top.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 7, 2006)

*Looking great Mutt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey so Mutt your using a 250 watt HPS?  What size Pots are you flowering in?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2006)

250 yep. and 5 gallon bucket


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 7, 2006)

oh well tight.. how much do u exspect at the least from one of your plants? maybe 3 oz? or more? does teh Lst method really give u more wieght in the end u think?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2006)

I beleive so. I think training the plant to an even canopy is always great for ID grows. IMHO. I won't even guess wieght at this point not until bud production.


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 7, 2006)

Do u this your buds will be tight and comprssed?

cause i know with CFL's they are airy and light... is it a big difference with 250 HPS's ? Im think about gettin one either a 250 watt Hps or 400..


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2006)

Difference is night and day man. I sold my 400W as I wanted to decrease the size of my flower area. I only need room for 2 plants and a 250 works just fine for me. 400 gets too hot for my area.

but If your planning on growing a lot spend the extra and get the 400W.

The next improtanant thing to tight buds is a fan blowing on the plant constantly. I nice breeze. That and the light are critical.


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 7, 2006)

Ya as of now my 4 plants have a fan on them constantly and they're chillen under 24/7 lights for awhile... im using CFL's now but in flower i think a 250 is all i will need because we will possibly have sum heat promblems with a 400 watt....

Do u think a rest in teh light cycle is good for them they seem to be liken it .... we may be moving sum other plants that are in teh same room as teh other 4 outside... if plants are under 24 hours of light go outside...do u think they will still veg or flower? will i have to cut teh light cycle down to sum night hours if i want to move them outside?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2006)

I would post that over in the OD section and let Ganja and Hick give you advice on acclimating them to the outside. If you put em out right now they will probably force flower.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2006)

As far as weight I will be happy as hell to get one ounce off the plant.Here is two more pics. Then that'll be it for a while until bud production starts. Figured a then and now would be nice. Then was week 3 of veg now end of week 8. end of week 2 of flower.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

Looking sweet Mutt! Any sign of your balls and anus?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 15, 2006)

I was watering my plant and realized the one pic I thought was a top was a side branch. gonna be happy with that. 

Just wanted to recommend a fert.
Genreal Hydroponics MaxiBloom. It has def. turned my head. So those of you lookin for a chem. fert. that works good. I am very impressed with it.  don't use full strength though. 1tsp. per gallon is plenty.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 15, 2006)

*That's what i'm talking about. I see some buds forming on that lady Mutt. Can't wait until they get big and fat. Looking great. *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow I was just looking back to when you started this thread like a day or two after I joined, and Damn Mutt! You're going to be smoking that soon. Yea!!!! I think thats my first veiw from start to finish..right on!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 25, 2006)

Lookin real good Mutt! Time flys man.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 25, 2006)

*That's what i have been waiting for on those ladies. Some serious buds. Looks like you been keeping that lady happy with some TLC. Great job Mutt. *


----------



## Mutt (May 4, 2006)

We have Buds. 

Sorry for the blurry pics...but my thread said it was a crappy camera. lol


----------



## massproducer (May 4, 2006)

Even with the blur I can see that those are some sweet looking buds, you got there Mutt, this has turned out to be a very nice grow.


----------



## Mutt (May 4, 2006)

Thanks massproducer.
I was sittin trich watchin. (every bud spot lol). and seen this one branch pokin out the soil right by the main stem. slipped right by me. So I started diggin around and lookin and seen a couple of more little buds way down in there at the base. so to make a long story short.
I cheated and snagged one of them little buds. I need to get an idea.  I won't cheat again though. Bad mutt, (hitting myself with the newspaper) lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 4, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Thanks massproducer.
> I was sittin trich watchin. (every bud spot lol). and seen this one branch pokin out the soil right by the main stem. slipped right by me. So I started diggin around and lookin and seen a couple of more little buds way down in there at the base. so to make a long story short.
> I cheated and snagged one of them little buds. I need to get an idea.  I won't cheat again though. Bad mutt, (hitting myself with the newspaper) lol


Shame on you Mutt. What the hell we all cheat. Looking good man. It wont be long.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 5, 2006)

WOW, nice plants mutt! hope mine follow!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

mmmm....looking great Mutt


----------



## Insane (May 5, 2006)

Those are some great lookin ladies Mutt, packin on the bud nicely


----------

